# 72 datsun 521 timing problem????? please help



## jusemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

i have a 72 521 with the 1600 and i blew the head gasket. i put a new one in made sure to mare the chain gear.

now it will not start???

i moved the chain a tooth in each direction wich only made it worse???

never took the distributor off. when piston 1 is at top dead center the distributor is at 11 and 28 and the crank pully is on the last mark???

im at a loss any ideas will help.


----------



## jusemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

OKAY. what if my cam is 180 off? i dont know how it could have happened but i did take it off to put the chain back on the gear. can the cam go back on 180 off without the chain moving and the crank? im at top dead center on the 1st cylender should my valves be open or closed? right now one is open and cylender 4 both are closed?

here are some picks. the pick with the gear is cyl #1


----------



## jusemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

the first imig that is exed out


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the exhaust valve is open on #1 and both valves are closed on #4, then you are at TDC on #4 cylinder. For it to be on TDC #1, both valves would be closed. The crank will be in the same position regardless as the pistons for #1&4 will both be at the top of their stroke at TDC #1 and TDC #4. SOunds like the head was put back on at cam position TDC #4, meaning you might try installing the distributor back with the rotor pointing at the #4 cyl. distributor cap tower.


----------

